# [SOLVED] Yellow Question Mark/s in Device Manager PCI Modem



## thathippiechick (Jan 11, 2010)

I am having the same issue (yellow question mark on PCI MODEM) with my Dell 9100 Inspiron laptop. I have downloaded all the Dell Files from Dell's site but it seems that none of them are the right ones. I can get internet connectivity, however, it cuts off alot. Is this due to the PCI MODEM missing drivers? Can anyone help figure out exactly which file I need? Thanks in advance. 

Details of PCI MODEM:
PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_24D6&SUBSYS_4D6414E4&REV_02\3&61AAA01&0&FE


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Yellow Question Mark/s in Device Manager PCI Modem*

Hi,
I have moved your post to its own thread.
To fix the modem error in the Device Manager you need to install this driver:
http://support.dell.com/support/dow...&typeid=-1&dateid=-1&formatid=-1&fileid=86563

This is not causing you to loose your internet connection unless you use a dial-up modem.

How are you connecting to the internet, LAN or WLAN?

Bill


----------



## thathippiechick (Jan 11, 2010)

*Re: Yellow Question Mark/s in Device Manager PCI Modem*

I had just installed a new wireless modem/router and figured out that the internet connectivity problem was due to it being on the wrong channel. 

As for the link, I clicked it and it says it's a broken link/invalid url. When I right click the link and copy shortcut, this is what copies: 
http://jbrlsr.com/?aid=5336121828&b...question-mark-s-device-manager-pci-modem.html

Then I figured from the link the file Id was 86563 and searched for it, but thats brings up a Dimension, not an Inspiron.


----------



## thathippiechick (Jan 11, 2010)

*Re: Yellow Question Mark/s in Device Manager PCI Modem*

Dangit, the link didn't fully post. Maybe that's why yours didn't work. So, uh, if you could just tell me the file name I need, maybe I can search on dell for it.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Yellow Question Mark/s in Device Manager PCI Modem*

Dell appears to have changed things. I can not seem to get a decent link to post on the forum that works. 

See if this one will work:
FTP Link:
ftp://ftp.us.dell.com/comm/R66674.EXE


The file needed is *R66674.EXE*
*Broadcom V.92 MDC Modem*


If all else fails go to the Drivers and Downloads page:
http://support.dell.com/support/index.aspx?c=us&cs=19&l=en&s=dhs
Select your laptop 


Let us know how you make out.

Bill


----------



## thathippiechick (Jan 11, 2010)

*Re: Yellow Question Mark/s in Device Manager PCI Modem*

Thank you so much Bill. The R66674.exe file worked and all is well with the Dell 9100.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Yellow Question Mark/s in Device Manager PCI Modem*

Glad to hear it.
Thanks for posting back.
Bill


----------

